# politicians' windy generalizations



## tracker890

Dear all：
politicians’ windy generalizations
= 政客们夸夸其谈的空话。
_(ref.朗文五英英字典/windy)_

問題：
windy = 夸夸其谈的；空话连篇的；
generalizations = n. 概括；一般化（generalization的复数）

尚無法理解generalizations在句中的意思為何？

謝謝您


----------



## Skatinginbc

政客華而不實的汎論 (Note: 汎論: 一般性或廣泛性的論說 vs. 泛論: 總論).


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 政客華而不實的*汎*論 (Note: *汎*論: 一般性或廣泛性的論說 vs. *泛*論: 總論).


我以為「*汎*」、「*泛*」同義：「*泛*稱」亦可作「*汎*稱」，「*泛*舟」亦可作「*汎*舟」；惟「*汎*」今罕用。


tracker890 said:


> 尚無法理解 generalizations 在句中的意思為何？


@Skatinginbc 翻作「*汎論*」，翻得好，但辭典所提供的也不差：「*空話*」更口語。

汎：[1] 如大水溢出堤防，向四處漫開；[2] 極目望去：汪洋一片，萬物皆浮於水。


----------



## Skatinginbc

You are right.  They are practically the same and usually interchangeable, but if an artificial distinction is to be made, 汎 (說文解字: 浮皃也) is more like an adjective while 泛 (說文解字: 浮也) is more like a verb (說文解字注, 汎泛古同音, 而字有區別如此).  An artificial distinction was made in my last post to emphasize a general statement (汎論; 汎 'general', an adjective) as opposed to a summarizing statement (總論; 總 'summarize', a verb).


----------



## philchinamusical

我个人喜欢“空话”，或者“泛泛而谈”。“泛论”或者“汎论”不怎么听到看到，后一个应该是第一次遇见。


----------



## SimonTsai

@Skatinginbc, 在「泛」「汎」之別，我想我是差不多先生。

能將這句翻得這般精準到位，我很佩服。

在臺灣，年輕的世代流行一個詞：「幹話」，本意「聽了讓人想罵『幹』的話」，尤指「空話」。原句含蓄，這詞在這不當，但值得一提；以下是例句：

那些政客每逢選舉，滿嘴的愛臺灣、拼經濟、拼發展；你仔細聽：全是幹話。​


tracker890 said:


> windy = 夸夸其谈的


平心而論，這詞我第一次見；應不錯，可能只是我不熟悉。


----------



## philchinamusical

@SimonTsai 这边还有一个词“空谈”。


----------



## Skatinginbc

philchinamusical said:


> 我个人喜欢“空话”...这边还有一个词“空谈”。


But the OP's question is: generalizations在句中的意思為何
generalization: a general statement obtained by inference from specific cases or a broad statement that applies to a lot of people or situations
國語辭典.汎論: 一般性(general)或廣泛性(broad)的論說


----------



## NewAmerica

Generalizations 在这里有总搅全局之意。

译为“政客们夸夸其谈”即可。因为夸夸其谈本身就是指大而无当的空话。


----------



## hx1997

SimonTsai said:


> 平心而論，這詞我第一次見；應不錯，可能只是我不熟悉。



break wind 是放屁的意思，这里的 wind 是肚子里的气体。windy: 空气多的 => 说话长气又空洞的


----------



## SimonTsai

hx1997 said:


> break wind 是放屁的意思，这里的 wind 是肚子里的气体。windy: 空气多的 => 说话长气又空洞的


我所謂第一次見，指「誇誇其談」這詞。

不過 windy 與放屁，其間關聯，我確沒想過。謝謝你告訴我。


NewAmerica said:


> 译为“政客们夸夸其谈”即可。


我以為 politicians' windy generalisations 係名詞，「政客們誇誇其談」係句子。


NewAmerica said:


> 因为夸夸其谈本身就是指大而无当的空话。


「大而無當」，這個詞好。


----------



## hx1997

SimonTsai said:


> 我所謂第一次見，指「誇誇其談」這詞。



不好意思，会错意
因为夸夸其谈在我这边是特别常见的词，我以为你不可能是第一次见。


----------



## NewAmerica

SimonTsai said:


> 我以為 politicians' windy generalisations 係名詞，「政客們誇誇其談」係句子。
> 。



  那就用“政客的夸夸其谈," 与英文 politicians' windy generalisations严密对应。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> “政客的夸夸其谈," 与英文 politicians' windy generalisations严密对应。


看不出那裡對應 generalization.  "誇誇" (or "夸夸") 隱含的"大", 是"說大話"、"大言不慚" 的 "大", 好像不是 generalization 的"broad/general". 難道「其談」對應 generalization?


NewAmerica said:


> Generalizations 在这里有总搅全局之意。


「總攬全局」在此是何意?  總攬全局通常指統理整個局勢.「以偏概全」(以少數例證概括整體) 接近 generalization 的概念. 或許你的「總攬全局」是指以偏概全的「概全」(概括整體)?


----------



## SuperXW

NewAmerica said:


> ...在这里有总搅全局之意。


这个是“揽”字错打成“搅”了吧？


----------



## SimonTsai

NewAmerica said:


> 那就用“政客的夸夸其谈," 与英文 politicians' windy generalisations 严密对应。


我以為「誇」是動詞，「其談」是受詞；「誇誇其談」是動詞片語，不宜作名詞。
------------------------------------------------
「華而不實的汎論」是「空話」，但「空話」不一定是「汎論」。

「華而不實的汎論」必「大而無當」，但「大而無當」之言不一定是「汎論」。

「大而無當」之言是「空話」，但「空話」不見得就「大」。

「大而無當」之「大」， 可對應至「華」，亦可對應至「汎」。

「誇誇其談」之「誇」，如 @Skatinginbc 所言，我以為對應至「華」。

但我不如 @Skatinginbc 講究；若是句子，我以為「政客誇誇其談」好。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我#2的用意是釋義 (回答樓主的問題: generalizations在句中的意思為何？), 不是翻譯.  翻譯的話, 我可能會說「政客放的長屁」(= 政客放的厥詞).  "Windy" 的這個用法是 informal, 而且是 figure of speech.


----------



## NewAmerica

台湾的情况我不清楚，但SimonTsai显然不知道“夸夸其谈”在大陆广泛地应用为名词：



> 1、石油财源换来了从巴格达到贝鲁特爆炸的炸弹以及从加拉加斯到德黑兰的*独裁者们的夸夸其谈*。
> 2、他不善交际,大智若愚,比*夸夸其谈之辈*强过百倍。
> 3、国家，君主说，是一块“永恒基石”，它不会为*“夸夸其谈”的批评者们*吓倒。
> 4、 这种结论，不是甲乙丙丁的现象罗列，也不是*夸夸其谈的滥调文章*，而是科学的结论。 ——毛泽东《改造我们的学习》。
> 5、根据模式识别，有一点是可以确定的，那就是，那些嘴上强硬，*夸夸其谈的家伙*，在面对逆境的时候，通常是最先退缩的人。
> 6、 我当然清楚我的钱都到哪儿去了，不幸的是，考虑到外部世界将要发生的真实事情，这和*夸夸其谈的右派*毫不相干。
> 7、*夸夸其谈的员工*：有些员工认为自己永远是对的，因此根本听不进别人的意见，或喜欢将别人的劳动成果据为己有。
> 8、 然而，还是没有人喜欢一个爱卖弄的，*夸夸其谈*，自认为高人一筹*的人*。
> 
> ……不胜枚举……





Skatinginbc said:


> 「總攬全局」在此是何意?  總攬全局通常指統理整個局勢.「以偏概全」(以少數例證概括整體) 接近 generalization 的概念. 或許你的「總攬全局」是指以偏概全的「概全」(概括整體)?



        正是掌握整个局势之意。但不同层次的政客统揽全局的层次不同。市级政客试图统揽全市政局，州级则试图统揽全州政局，国级则试图统揽全国政局等等，为表达简洁起见，统称为“总揽全局。”



SuperXW said:


> 这个是“揽”字错打成“搅”了吧？



确实是“总揽全局”，拷贝该词组时没仔细看，谢了。


----------



## SimonTsai

@NewAmerica，謝謝你告訴我「誇誇其談」在對岸的使用習慣。無意爭辯，只是和你分享我的見解：

瞧！Simon 又在那兒「誇誇其談」。
瞧！那不是老愛「誇誇其談」的 Simon？
你別聽 Simon 的話：那些不過是「誇誇其談」。​
（嚴格說來，對這詞的用法在這兒討論，已離題；若這貼文被刪，對管理員，我無怨言。）


----------

